

The Frontiers of Platform Adoption (w/ graphs) - socmoth
http://www.asymco.com/2011/07/16/the-frontiers-of-platform-adoption/

======
ghshephard
The interesting counter example (called out by Horace) is Windows, which,
being 30 years old, might be considered a slow, yet extraordinarily profitable
adopted platform. I would have like to have seen a platform adoption chart
that included Windows, regardless of whether it did it justice, so we could
see how a slow performer could do very, very well.

